# where to get inexpensive .22 rifle for plinking



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

so i am wanting to get a .22 rifle to go plink with but i dont want to spend too much money on one so any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You might try some pawn shops; just tell them the same thing you said in your post (you want a cheap plinking rifle), and ask for a "safe functioning" (not accuracy) guarantee, so if it fails to function you can bring it back. If they agree (some will not), specifically ask if it would be a cash refund (rare) or a store credit (useless unless they have several guns of the type you're looking for).

Other places might include sporting goods stores that sell shotguns and/or larger rifles (sometimes folks will trade-in a .22 on a new deer rifle or bird gun), or checking the newspaper classifieds. 

Finally, I've had some success in asking co-workers if they know anyone with a cheap .22 for sale. Be careful in discussing firearms in a workplace; some places have a bordering-on-ridiculous ban on even discussing firearms due to "workplace violence" concerns, or bosses that are anti-gun to the extreme.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Walmart's usually have Marlin 60 for $140 and cheaper. In fact, I bought one there a few years back for $123...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

> Be careful in discussing firearms in a workplace; some places have a bordering-on-ridiculous ban on even discussing firearms due to "workplace violence" concerns, or bosses that are anti-gun to the extreme.


OOOPS! I guess I shouldn't have told my boss that the bonus I just received helped me buy an evil black gun. :smt082


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> OOOPS! I guess I shouldn't have told my boss that the bonus I just received helped me buy an evil black gun. :smt082


Well, I've also had bosses and managers that sought me out for gun advice, and/or asked me to take them shooting, so maybe it balances out across the universe. :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

motrhead said:


> so i am wanting to get a .22 rifle to go plink with but i dont want to spend too much money on one so any tips would be greatly appreciated


What is your budget/limit? For $200 you can find a Ruger 10/22. IMO, it is one of the best inexpensive .22 out there. You can even customize it down the road. TONS of parts available.


----------

